# Tektro Novela Mechanical Disc Brakes



## etboost (Apr 9, 2010)

hey there. Tektro Novela Mechanical Disc Brakes 
found these brakes for sale,used,for $50 for front +rear set wiht levers. used for few months, is it worth to get.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

What do you have now? These are pretty much the lowest disc brakes, so it would be hard to consider them an upgrade. There is so much better brakes out there.


----------



## etboost (Apr 9, 2010)

my current set up is stock v-brakes on 2010 Specialized Hardrock. was thinking to upgrade on the budget...thanx


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Does your wheels have rotor mounts?


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

For around $80 you can get a full set of new BB7s on Ebay, plus $20 for levers. Plus cables of course.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

rangeriderdave said:


> Does your wheels have rotor mounts?


That is the big question right there. If your wheels don't have mounts for rotors, which I don't think they do, then you'll have to get a new set of wheels as well. Thats $50 for the brakes and you won't find a wheelset for under $100 so you'd probably spend at least $150 to upgrade your brakes and like another poster said, its would a lower end upgrade.


----------



## etboost (Apr 9, 2010)

i will definitely need new wheels, but for 50 everything is there: 2 rotors, 2 calipers and 2 levers with cables. so, is it worthy, price wise? thanks


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

etboost said:


> i will definitely need new wheels, but for 50 everything is there: 2 rotors, 2 calipers and 2 levers with cables. so, is it worthy, price wise? thanks


Honestly, no. I would never buy those brakes. If someone gave them to me I would give them a shot.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Stay away from everything mechanical but Avid BB's, they are all crap.


----------



## etboost (Apr 9, 2010)

bad brakes, really. ok thanks for advices..


----------



## skene (May 26, 2013)

They aren't bad brakes... They do what all brakes are supposed to do... stop the bike.
Everyone has their choices/preferences/opinions and most will just go with the flow... So one person says OMG XXX brake is the bees knees... then everyone else jumps on the band wagon...
If you want to purchase it try it out. I wouldn't go on crazy mountain drops and expect anything but the brakes to slow me down.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

At that price, not worth it. You can get a used set of tektros from any local mountain bike forum for under $20. I can say this because I've used tektro novelas. They do work, but they just aren't as good as some of the other manufacturers (Avid, Hayes, Shimano). 

Realistically, unless your frame & fork already have the disc brake mounts and your wheels have disc brake hubs, not worth it. V-brakes are fine until you want to upgrade the bike. Once you look around, you'll notice that selling your current bike and buying a new bike with disc brakes will probably cost less than trying to upgrade your wheelset and buying disc brakes.


----------



## etboost (Apr 9, 2010)

No crazy mountain jumps and slopes for me in the future,just trail riding....

so,im still dont understand why these brakes not good. brake pads material,rotors overheat, not enough clamping power? Brakes work on friction, so installing better pads should improve braking. What is the main weakness??


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=avid+bb7+lever&LH_PrefLoc=2&_pppn=r1&scp=ce1&_rdc=1

Completed listings show some of those sets are selling for under $80 at auction with shipping.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/avid-bb7-vs-hyrdo-882614.html


----------



## skene (May 26, 2013)

etboost said:


> No crazy mountain jumps and slopes for me in the future,just trail riding....
> 
> so,im still dont understand why these brakes not good. brake pads material,rotors overheat, not enough clamping power? Brakes work on friction, so installing better pads should improve braking. What is the main weakness??


how old is thebike and have you thought about changing brake cable. also check to see if the bike shop secured the pads using a cotter pin. maybe your spring is not providing enough tension and the pad is moving. worth a shot to check.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

etboost said:


> No crazy mountain jumps and slopes for me in the future,just trail riding....
> 
> so,im still dont understand why these brakes not good. brake pads material,rotors overheat, not enough clamping power? Brakes work on friction, so installing better pads should improve braking. What is the main weakness??


Hydraulic brakes gives you much more control and braking power than mechanicals. Much easier to finesse hydraulics around turns and wherever else you'll need to just slow down. Mechanicals are very much like V-brakes with a disc.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Shakester said:


> Hydraulic brakes gives you much more control and braking power than mechanicals. Much easier to finesse hydraulics around turns and wherever else you'll need to just slow down. Mechanicals are very much like V-brakes with a disc.


Only if you do not know how to setup a BB7 properly


----------



## redrezo (Jul 10, 2013)

in another thread pple convinced me to get deore xt brakes, they're definitely good but pricey and for all hydro brakes unless the lines fit perfectly you have to cut then bleed them which is something I should have known better to do when I got them, thinking I could get away without bleeding. (250$ OBO tax+ shipping then add bleed service 290$ total just for decent brakes....)

I like them alot, only problem they look slightly out of place on a bike with an entry level suspension.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

redrezo said:


> in another thread pple convinced me to get deore xt brakes, they're definitely good but pricey and for all hydro brakes unless the lines fit perfectly you have to cut then bleed them which is something I should have known better to do when I got them, thinking I could get away without bleeding. (250$ OBO tax+ shipping then add bleed service 290$ total just for decent brakes....)
> 
> I like them alot, only problem they look slightly out of place on a bike with an entry level suspension.


You definitely don't have to go with an XT or XTR or even SLX level when it comes to brakes. My bike is basically outfitted with mainly XT parts but when it came time to replace my brakes, I went with the Deore M595 which I picked up for $120 a set brand new and they work great. Just as good as my XTs that I had on there and to tell you the truth, I can barely tell the difference when it came to power and control.

Bleeding the brakes sounds complicated, buts it pretty simple. After your first time, it becomes even easier. It can get messy but it usually takes about a couple of minutes to bleed a brake system if you have a $20 bleed kit and whatever oil your brakes use.


----------



## Fajita Dave (Mar 22, 2012)

My bike came with the Novella brakes. As people have said they do work but its pretty much the lowest disk brake option available. I do still prefer the Tektro disk brakes over a V-brake setup though. Like any disk brake they don't lose their braking power if they get wet or muddy (unlike V-brakes) and they have plenty of power for XC riding.

I did upgrade to the Avid BB7 brakes and they are MUCH better.

You already said you need new wheels but the major question is does your frame have the correct caliper mounts?



redrezo said:


> in another thread pple convinced me to get deore xt brakes, they're definitely good but pricey and for all hydro brakes unless the lines fit perfectly you have to cut then bleed them which is something I should have known better to do when I got them, thinking I could get away without bleeding. (250$ OBO tax+ shipping then add bleed service 290$ total just for decent brakes....)
> 
> I like them alot, only problem they look slightly out of place on a bike with an entry level suspension.


You spent $290 to have your brakes bled?


----------



## redrezo (Jul 10, 2013)

Shakester said:


> You definitely don't have to go with an XT or XTR or even SLX level when it comes to brakes. My bike is basically outfitted with mainly XT parts but when it came time to replace my brakes, I went with the Deore M595 which I picked up for $120 a set brand new and they work great. Just as good as my XTs that I had on there and to tell you the truth, I can barely tell the difference when it came to power and control.
> 
> Bleeding the brakes sounds complicated, buts it pretty simple. After your first time, it becomes even easier. It can get messy but it usually takes about a couple of minutes to bleed a brake system if you have a $20 bleed kit and whatever oil your brakes use.


I'm not dumb mechanically I've bled brakes on my car and can do it on a bicycle easily if I wanted to.

The problem boils down to the tools I just didn't feel like waiting for a week for bleed kit + enough mineral oil to arrive which actually cost more than just getting the service done and within 1-2 days. It would have been cheaper to get it done at performance bike for 20$ and but I got ripped off for my troubles when I went elsewhere. Another problem with some of these bleed kits is sometimes you have to go hunting for part's that they don't include (syringe, bag, tubing to fit over the nipple etc...).

The big problem was I risked it and thought I could get away with cutting the lines and not having to bleed the brakes and buy the extra bleed kit and enough mineral oil to make it even worth it 20$ bleed kit + 24$ 2L Shimano mineral oil = 44$.

which would round out to 164$ if I bought hte deore brakes, I bought the xt at 113$ but sadly have to pay tax and shipping so that's like 240$ + 35$ for bleed service (+4 for extra olives screwing up cutting the rear brakes..). total 164 - 280 = the difference between the two xt and deore money wise would be more like 116$ which isn't that big of a deal to me.


----------



## Blackhawks01 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mechanical Disc is still quite the upgrade over a Vbrake setup. But be careful not to get caught up in "It's the complete setup". I could give you a set of Deore XT Hydros for free and they would do you absolutely no good unless you have the frame/fork mounts to accept disc brakes. And even if you do? I'd be shocked if your bike had wheels that were also disc ready. Meaning your $50 ready to go disc brake package will now cost you $150, because my cost on a cheap pair of basic off the shelf doublewall disc ready wheels is $90. Retail is probably closer to $150. So now you're up to $200... And that's if you can do all of the labor yourself. If you can't? Add another $50 at least...


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Stay away from everything mechanical but Avid BB's, they are all crap.





moefosho said:


> Honestly, no. I would never buy those brakes. If someone gave them to me I would give them a shot.


Good advice is quoted above. The only mechanical disc brakes that are worth purchasing are Avid.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

etboost said:


> No crazy mountain jumps and slopes for me in the future,just trail riding....
> 
> so,im still dont understand why these brakes not good. brake pads material,rotors overheat, not enough clamping power? Brakes work on friction, so installing better pads should improve braking. What is the main weakness??


The leverage is poor, the caliper is not stiff enough, I wonder if the pad design is poor... they just don't work well when compared to other brakes. I would take even mid range V-brakes with good pads any day over a low end disc brake. And yes, I do have a V-brake bike, thank you for asking.

Edit: I forgot, they're also hard to adjust and keep adjusted. Not as refined as other offerings, not that it could be expected that they were.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

haven't used these brakes, but the highly esteemed NEW bb7 can be bought for about $71 on ebay
bb7 brakes | eBay

I think thats better value.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

I've had the tektro's for two seasons now. My first two actuallly, when i bought the bike i didn't think i'd do half the stuff i do now. I wouldn't spend a penny on them, save a few more bucks and get bb7 or save a lot more and get hyrdos


----------



## fishymamba (Oct 19, 2013)

I have Tektro Novela brakes on my bike and they work fine for me. 
I am relatively light(~140lbs, hoping to lose ~20 lbs in the next couple months), so I don't really put that much stress on them. If you weight significantly more than me, you will want to get something a bit better.

Problems I have had with them:

-The don't seem to hold their settings, brakes go out of true pretty quickly.
-Not much modulation, you are pretty much not braking at all or you are braking 100%, I have heard that this is a issue with pretty much all mechanical disc brakes.
- Levers are pretty bad quality, work fine, but you can tell that the metal is not durable at all. 

If you are light and don't plan to do any crazy riding, the Novelas should be fine for you.


----------



## trekmarlin05 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a Trek Marlin with stock Tektro's. I am debating between going top of the line mechanical (BB7's) or going low end Hydro (Shimano M596). They are about the same price point but obviously two completely different systems. What do you guys think?


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Assuming the shimano come with new levers, tubing, are pre-bled, and the cable lengths will work on your size frame, go for the hydros. They will be as good as or better than the bb7s when it comes to braking. If you have to start doing modifications to the hydraulics though, that's when it can get a big expensive. Just because they are a more complex system. I like the BB7 because they are simple and are compatable with just about any existing mechanical levers and cables. Heck, if you want to go cheap and are OK with the braking force of the tektros, you can get some BB5 calipers/pads for something like $20-30 off ebay (no rotors).


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a 2011 Hardrock 26 w/ the Novela and they work well, great power. I test rode a 29er Hardrock with the same brakes, same rotor size and they didn't feel too strong. Rotors should have been larger.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

watts888 said:


> Assuming the shimano come with new levers, tubing, are pre-bled, and the cable lengths will work on your size frame, go for the hydros. They will be as good as or better than the bb7s when it comes to braking. If you have to start doing modifications to the hydraulics though, that's when it can get a big expensive. Just because they are a more complex system. I like the BB7 because they are simple and are compatable with just about any existing mechanical levers and cables. Heck, if you want to go cheap and are OK with the braking force of the tektros, you can get some BB5 calipers/pads for something like $20-30 off ebay (no rotors).


I like hydraulic brakes a lot since you don't have to adjust them all the time.


----------



## trekmarlin05 (Oct 21, 2013)

Unfortunately I am not ok with the stopping power of the Tektro brakes, and the squealing is terrible. I get a forearm workout on any downhill section. Would my Trek dealer do anything about these brakes with the loud squeal? 

And what do you mean by modifications? How much maintenance is required for hydros over mechanicals?

-Thanks!


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

trekmarlin05 said:


> Unfortunately I am not ok with the stopping power of the Tektro brakes, and the squealing is terrible. I get a forearm workout on any downhill section. Would my Trek dealer do anything about these brakes with the loud squeal?
> 
> And what do you mean by modifications? How much maintenance is required for hydros over mechanicals?
> 
> -Thanks!


Squealing and lack of power is most commonly caused by improper alignment of the caliper to the rotor. Secondary causes include contamination of the pads and/or rotors.

Hydros have less frequent maintenance but when they do require maintenance they require some more work. Mechanicals require constant adjustment of the fixed pad to prevent the brakes from getting spongy where hydros automatically adjust for this (which is why you shouldn't squeeze a hydro lever with no rotor in the caliper).

The only real maintenance you need for hydros is to bleed them occasionally. Once a year is a typical recommendation, manufactures have more specific time frames. Honestly, I've had to bleed brakes multiple times per year and I have a set of brakes where I haven't bled them or changed the pads in 8+ years, it really depends on how you use them and what the conditions you ride in are like.


----------



## trekmarlin05 (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh I thought you would have to bleed the hydros like ever week! I found a front and rear Shimano M596 for $140...worth it?


----------



## coot271 (Sep 15, 2010)

I used the Tektros for about a year. The only issue I had was a warped rear brake rotor. I replaced both rotors with the alligator brand from PricePoint. No more issues. Saying that, I would not buy a used set for 50 bucks when a new set of BB7s can be had for not much more. I currently run Hayes hydros and the difference was noticeable. Much more modulation and braking power. The Tektros will work and they always stopped my 200 pound a$$.


----------



## trekmarlin05 (Oct 21, 2013)

Any other suggestions for budget hydraulics?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

trekmarlin05 said:


> Any other suggestions for budget hydraulics?


I'd say those 596s are the way to go. Shimano does a really good product at that price point.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

zebrahum said:


> I'd say those 596s are the way to go. Shimano does a really good product at that price point.


Yup, Deore(596, 615), or SLX (666,675)


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

go with those Deore's for $140. I've never run them but I've been on XT's for years now and love them.
You never answered the question of whether or not your bike frame and fork have disk tabs or if your hubs are disk ready though. 
The first two are deal breakers, not having the correct hubs = money.


Tektro brakes come on walmart bikes. Not worth spending a dime on them for all the reasons mentioned already.


----------



## SlickWilly8019 (Sep 4, 2012)

I just picked up a SLX 666 for the front on my bike, i kept the novela on the rear until I have money enough to get another quality rear brake, thought about buying another front and some hose and barbs to make it long enough for the rear but...its expensive. I may go with a mechanical on the rear, ill ride it like I have it for awhile until I get fed up. The difference between the SLX and the novela is so freaking huge I wish I had done this earlier.


----------

